# جعل البرامج التجريبية سارية المفعول إلى الابد.... ادخل وشوف



## PETER_OSCAR (2 فبراير 2009)

MicroBest Cracklock v3.6


إخوني و اخوتي الأعضاء
لدينا اليوم إحدى و اروع البرامج الذي يحتاجه الكل
برنامج لابد منه و وجوده
ضروري جداً
لأن الكثير من الاخوة يتسألون عن الكراكات و كيفية العمل
معه و هل يعمل ضمن هذه البيئة او لا ..... إلخ
هذا البرنامج له جانبين من الاهمية

الجانب الاول
هو جعل البرامج التجريبية السارية المفعول إلى دائمي

الجانب الثاني
هو جعل البرامج المنتهية مدتها و إعادتها و جعلها دائمية




و الآن سنأتي الى البرنامج



حجم البرنامج : 424 KB

لتحميل البرنامج
ضع رد لتحميل
http://newtemplates.110mb.com/Download-MicroBest%20Cracklock%20v3.6.html


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا" بيتر

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## azat basta (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nadaomda (4 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويزيدك من النعمة ونشكرك على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## adel meshmesh (20 ديسمبر 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## sameh7610 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اوووووووووووووى​*


----------



## justina (23 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو اوي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بليز وضع رابط مباشر غير هيدا من اجل التحميل

الافضل رفعه ع 4 شير
​


----------



## samy_saad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على تعبك معانا.
                                    سامى


----------



## samy_saad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على تعبك معانا ولكن الرابط لايعمل.
سامى


----------



## مورا مارون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وين البرنامج لا يوجد رابط​


----------



## the asd (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanxxxxxxxxx:t9::t9::t9:


----------



## magdy morris (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> وين البرنامج لا يوجد رابط​



ميرسى على مروركم  الجميل وانا جبت الرابط  مرة تانية http://www.4shared.com/file/184150411/8e9d7e2b/CRACK_LOCK.html


----------



## fxfxfx (30 ديسمبر 2009)

نشوفه ياجميل وكل سنةوأنت طيب


----------



## fxfxfx (30 ديسمبر 2009)

fxfxfx قال:


> نشوفه ياجميل وكل سنةوأنت طيب



على فكرة الرابط تم حظره30:


----------



## fxfxfx (30 ديسمبر 2009)

PETER_OSCAR قال:


> ميرسى على مروركم  الجميل وانا جبت الرابط  مرة تانية http://www.4shared.com/file/184150411/8e9d7e2b/CRACK_LOCK.html



لم يعد هذا الملف متاحا":smil8:


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (30 ديسمبر 2009)

fxfxfx قال:


> لم يعد هذا الملف متاحا":smil8:



الرابط مرة اخرى http://rapidshare.com/files/327891163/CRACK_LOCK.rar.html


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا بيتر 
بس الرابط واقف​


----------



## KOKO333 (9 يناير 2010)

لو كان دة بصحيح اشكرك جدا من كل قلبى وجارى التحميل للتجربة


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ahmedmaish (23 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adel meshmesh (24 يناير 2010)

errore معناها ايه:smil16:


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (25 يناير 2010)

*الرابط مرة اخرى 
http://www.2shared.com/file/10895039/193c79a2/CRACK_LOCK.html*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (25 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا بيتر
> بس الرابط واقف​



*ميرسى على مروريك انا جبت الرابط مرة تانية*


----------



## hamdy elnaggar (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## errfm (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي البرنامج الجميل​


----------



## lpl]12 (26 يناير 2010)

thnkssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (3 فبراير 2010)

*ردعاوز احمل البرنامج*

[هاذا البنامج جميل


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (3 فبراير 2010)

[حمل البرنامج;


----------



## b3bo (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي البرنامج 
​


----------



## b3bo (3 فبراير 2010)

ممكن تشرحلي كيفية التحميل من هذا اللينك


----------



## b3bo (3 فبراير 2010)

:smi411:ممكن تشرحلي كيفية التحميل من هذا اللينك
​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (3 فبراير 2010)

b3bo قال:


> :smi411:ممكن تشرحلي كيفية التحميل من هذا اللينك
> ​



ميرسى على مرورك و البرنامج موجود على موقع التو شير  اللينك بتاعة موجود فى صفحة رقم 3


----------



## b3bo (3 فبراير 2010)

:big35:علي البرنامج:big35:
​


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (4 فبراير 2010)

عاوز احمل البرنامج لانة جميل جدا


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (4 فبراير 2010)

[عاوز احمل البرنامج


إخوني و اخوتي الأعضاء
لدينا اليوم إحدى و اروع البرامج الذي يحتاجه الكل
برنامج لابد منه و وجوده
ضروري جداً
لأن الكثير من الاخوة يتسألون عن الكراكات و كيفية العمل
معه و هل يعمل ضمن هذه البيئة او لا ..... إلخ
هذا البرنامج له جانبين من الاهمية

الجانب الاول
هو جعل البرامج التجريبية السارية المفعول إلى دائمي

الجانب الثاني
هو جعل البرامج المنتهية مدتها و إعادتها و جعلها دائمية




و الآن سنأتي الى البرنامج



حجم البرنامج : 424 KB

لتحميل البرنامج
ضع رد لتحميل
http://newtemplates.110mb.com/Download-MicroBest Cracklock v3.6.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

ياه ياريت يكون صح
شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## khader10 (5 فبراير 2010)

*شيء رائع وعظيم ، حل مشكلة كبيرة جداً 

بارك الله في جهودك وإلى الأمام*


----------



## امة الرب (6 فبراير 2010)

يعنى بجد شكرا...انقزتنا


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

برنامج جميل جدا ارجوكم عاوز احملة و اجربة


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

عاوز احمل البرنامج


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (8 فبراير 2010)

ناجى جرجس ناشد قال:


> عاوز احمل البرنامج


ميرسى على مرورك رابط البرنامج موجود فى صفحة رقم 3


----------



## hangel999 (8 فبراير 2010)

حلووووو  انا نزلته بس لسه مش عارف هايمشى مع الفيستا ولا لأ


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (10 فبراير 2010)

الب يبارك حياتك ويبارك في عملكم


----------



## nabilfoad (10 فبراير 2010)

tHANKS


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا الك اخي العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*
*جارى التجربة علي هيك*​


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2010)

*باين حال اللينك لا يعمل*
**
*عموما شكرا اكتير لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على البنامج


----------



## rosette louis (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## christin (16 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## geegoo (16 فبراير 2010)

*ألف شكر علي الموضوع ....
و ربنا يسهل و يشتغل .....*


----------



## elamer1000 (21 فبراير 2010)

هو البرنامج شغال اصلى مش لاقى حاجة فى الرابط
و شكرا


----------



## joseph7 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا بيتر


----------



## rosette louis (3 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (27 أبريل 2010)

*الرابط مرة تانية على الفورد شيرد http://www.4shared.com/file/PV4MMDJv/_2__CRACK_LOCK.html *


----------



## elamer1000 (1 مايو 2010)

ممكن اعرف طريقة تشغيله بعد تنزيله


و الف شكررررررررررر


----------



## amjad-ri (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرامج اخي 

لكن لو سمحت مونك صاحب الموضوع

هل بامكانك ارفاق كريقة عمل البرامج بالصور

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راضى جريس (2 مايو 2010)

اشكركم وربنا يزيدكم نجاح:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## منصور بشرى (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الرب يباركك


----------



## mr:azer (4 مايو 2010)

thank yoooooooooooooooooooou  very mach


----------



## elkatep (4 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## hangel999 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتير على الموضوع


----------



## sameh7610 (9 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى اووووووووووى


وجارى التحميل​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rosette louis (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (17 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل و ربنا يبارك حياتك*


hero mena gerges قال:


> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## منى فايز (15 يونيو 2010)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## fayez rizk (18 يونيو 2010)

يسوع يكون معاك دائما


----------



## rosette louis (18 يونيو 2010)

thank you


----------



## xxmmyy2000 (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (10 يوليو 2010)

الرب يعوض تعبكم في السماء


----------



## kamel935 (14 يوليو 2010)

many thanks dear god bless you


----------



## alpha&omega (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
برنامج مفيد


----------



## mark abdelsayed (20 يوليو 2010)

برتامج مش معقول


----------



## mark abdelsayed (20 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (20 يوليو 2010)

الاخ بيتر
شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## remon99 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## شيرين حنا (28 يوليو 2010)

يارب ينفع


----------



## ابويوستينا (28 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى يكون مفعولة اكيد


----------



## mena601 (28 يوليو 2010)

ميرررررسى على البرنامج


----------



## الهامي فهمي (1 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## rosette louis (14 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## نفر ظريف توفيق (18 أغسطس 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية بس ياريت البرنامج يفتح


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ashrafwadee (9 سبتمبر 2010)

لماذا تفعلون ذلك؟  سرقة البرامج مثلها مثل اى سرقة اخرى فى نظر الله....  

اما ان اتدفعوا ثمن هذه البرامج او لا تستخدموها والا صرتم لصوص فى نظر المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ashrafwadee قال:


> لماذا تفعلون ذلك؟  سرقة البرامج مثلها مثل اى سرقة اخرى فى نظر الله....
> 
> اما ان اتدفعوا ثمن هذه البرامج او لا تستخدموها والا صرتم لصوص فى نظر المسيح




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 سبتمبر 2010)

خلينى أجرب كده؟؟!!!!!


----------



## bible2009 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## surgeon61 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ولا رابط شغال ايه الحكايه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رامز صبري كامل (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا خالص


----------



## رامز صبري كامل (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كلامك صح حياتنا كلها كسل وتواني ناسين أهم شيء هو خلاص نفوسنا والدنيا وخدانا في دوامة


----------



## kamel935 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## sabitmax2008 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح كيف يعمل البرنامج​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## joseph7 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## abd el massih (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا" بيتر

ربنا يبارك مجهودك[/:act23::t23::giveup:


----------



## مينا منمن (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## wageehalfar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## googa2007 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك خدمتك
ارجو ان يعمل


----------



## googa2007 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف الرابط مش شغال


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*كافة الروابط لا تعمل .................*


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ما فيش برامج للأبد

ضحك على الناس

ممكن مثلاً لو عايز تشغل برنامج خالصة مدته

بيشغله مرة واحدة

وكل مرة عايز تشغله لازم تعيد الكرة تاني..


----------



## فادى محب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررركتيررررررررررررررر على تعبك أنت حلة مشكلة كبيره عندى


----------



## مرفت@ (9 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فادى محب (10 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## nabilbobos (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nabilbobos (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emelioo (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2011)

* قولنا الينك فين وطريقة استخدامة ازاى *


----------



## باسم رمزى جرجس (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## THE GUN (13 يوليو 2011)

SHOOKRAN


----------



## mounir (13 يوليو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## nasser1 (15 يوليو 2011)

مفيش اروع من كده


----------



## nasser1 (15 يوليو 2011)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي البرنامج الجميل ده


----------



## max mex (29 يوليو 2011)

thanks ya


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2011)

قديم
وثانيا
مش بينفع
ولو فتح
كل مرة لازم تعيد الكرة


----------



## nasser1 (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخي لقد طلبت برنامج nero لأخ مبارك هنا في المنتدا ومشكورا احضره لي طبعا شكرته وايضا اشكره مرة اخرة لما لا وانت هل بيني وبينك شيء او حتى اعرفك لكي افعل ذلك اعتقد هذا الرد ليست من الليقة في شيء انا اتعجب من هذا الرد الغريب اين اخلاق المسيحية وعموما بلاها برامج او حتى اشتراك في مواضيعك ولو غير مرغوب بي في المنتدا لا مشكل الله يهديك ويرحمنا


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2011)

nasser1 قال:


> اخي لقد طلبت برنامج nero لأخ مبارك هنا في المنتدا ومشكورا احضره لي طبعا شكرته وايضا اشكره مرة اخرة لما لا وانت هل بيني وبينك شيء او حتى اعرفك لكي افعل ذلك اعتقد هذا الرد ليست من الليقة في شيء انا اتعجب من هذا الرد الغريب اين اخلاق المسيحية وعموما بلاها برامج او حتى اشتراك في مواضيعك ولو غير مرغوب بي في المنتدا لا مشكل الله يهديك ويرحمنا



لو بتكلمني انا 

ردي عليك كان  كخبير برامج

بانه البرنامج دة  قديم هنا

وكنت بحاول اقولك بانه اي برنامج من ها النوع

مش بينفع انه يخلي البرامج تكون على طول

ممكن تفتح فيه البرنامج مرة

وتاني يوم لو حبيت تفتح البرنامج لازم تفتحه فيه نفسه

يعني مش بينفع يكون دائم  لازم كل مرة تعيد الكرة وتفتحوا بالبرنامج نفسه


مش عارف انت فهمت ايه ؟؟؟
 سلام الرب  يكون معك ..


----------



## nasser1 (6 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام المسيح*

اخيانا اعتقدت ان الكلام موجه لي لإن سياق الكلام كان غير محدد وعموما حصل خير نحن كلنا اخواشكرا على اهتمامك ومجهودك في المنتدا واللهيكافأك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2011)

nasser1

اوكى حصل خير ربنا معك


----------



## mero arsany (8 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## mero arsany (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mero arsany (8 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى اوووووووووووى


----------



## fady88 (10 أغسطس 2011)

thank youuuuuuu


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## KOKO333 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جدا


----------



## ehabwsha (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rosette louis (12 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## Philoxinos (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً أخي العزيز*
*الربّ يبارك أيّامك*​


----------



## كليماندوس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج
و لو ترفعه ثانيه لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fwzi (30 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح للجميع وموقع ممتاز


----------



## fwzi (30 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح  وموقع ممتاز


----------



## whiteeagle (1 ديسمبر 2011)

انا عاوز افهم يااستاذ بيتر 15 صفحة اللينات كلها مش شغالة سايبين الموضوع ليه؟يا نصلح اللينك يانقفل الموضوع:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## الهامي فهمي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب سلام
شكرا جدااا لمجهودك
الرب يبارك حياتك
علي فكرة البرنامج مش شغال


----------



## bemen56 (30 يناير 2012)

رينا يعوضك


----------



## bemen56 (30 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جورج2010 (12 فبراير 2012)

منتديات الكنيسة ياحلى ما ليا


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (12 فبراير 2012)

برجاء تجديد الرابط و شكراً للمجهود.


----------



## essameshak (2 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو11 (19 مارس 2012)

شششششششششكراااااااااا


----------



## سامح لمعي (23 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## كيرلس رؤف (29 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل والتجريب .+ربنا يباركك +


----------



## قصدي (30 مارس 2012)

ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## قصدي (30 مارس 2012)

الصفحة مش عايزة تتحمل


----------



## fayez mofeed ke (4 أبريل 2012)

*جعل البرامج التجريبية سارية المفعول للابد*

شكرا لكم على البرامج الفعالة - د اذا تحملت واشتغلت - هندخل ونشوف


----------



## fayez mofeed ke (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرا  جزيلا على تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## alfanoble (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لبرنامج بس فين الشرح


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## essameshak (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا"


----------



## Archangels (22 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر بس على الله تشتغل


----------



## kamal m (31 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخي بيتر بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك لينا ولكل اصدقاء المنتدى


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوض تعبكم 
بس لو فى طريقة بخلاف المعروف بالرجاء اعلان ذلك 
ومرة اخرى لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خناقة فى نيابة شرق القاهرة .. النائب العام عاوز يحبس المقبوض عليهم أمام قصر الإتحادية و وكلاء النيابة رافضين لأن ما فيش دليل عليهم و أغلبهم مصابين | الناشط عبد الرحمن منصور


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل وهام: مصريين من نيويورك يتوجهوا الآن لمقر الأمم المتحدة فى انتظار خروج عصام العريان


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مكي .... مرسي علي استعداد لتأجيل الاستفتاء علي الدستور لكن بشروط.... نقلا عن وكاله الانباء الفرنسيه...


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فى اجتماع مع قيادات عسكرية وبدون مرسى


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ممدوح اسماعيل من أمام مدينة الانتاج الاعلامي :

المذيع : لماذا أنتم هنا ؟؟؟
ممدوح اسماعيل : نحن هنا لنقف أمام الاعلاميين الذين يشوهوا الاسلاميين و سنأتي قريباً لنمنعهم من الدخول بالقوة ...

المذيع: طيب ما في قنوات اسلامية بتدعو للفتنة برضو ؟!!
ممدوح اسماعيل : في قانون يا جماعة , اللي عنده شكوي يقدمها للنيابة


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تم اقتحام مقر الاخوان بطنطا


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل ..اجتماع طارىء لقيادات القوات المسلحة بدون الرئيس مرسي


الجمعة, 07 ديسمبر 2012 20:06






كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم
  وردت أنباء من مصاد سيادية مطلعة، أن هناك اجتماع عاجل سيجري خلال الساعات القادمة بين القيادات العسكرية بالقوات المسلحة برئاسة الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي، لمناقشة أخر التطورات التي تجلت في المشهد السياسي، بعد أن توافد الملايين على قصر الاتحادية؛ للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي.
قالت المصادر، أنه من المقرر أن يكون الاجتماع العاجل، جامع لكل الأحداث والاشتباكات التي ظهرت مؤخرا، وإنه من المقرر أن يتم الاجتماع بدون الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية.


----------



## saman2 (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا" بيتر


----------



## nader_s (25 أبريل 2013)

حلو اوي ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rosette louis (6 مايو 2013)

:banned:شكرا


----------



## rosette louis (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## fahmy-mansour (24 يوليو 2013)

سلام المسيح معك:


----------



## bemen56 (28 يوليو 2013)

ميرررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## son of juses (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا معاك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## hany_farag (19 فبراير 2014)

شكراا جدااا جدا ربنا يكون معاكو


----------



## جون برتي (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mervatwade3 (4 أبريل 2014)

برنامج رائع وجميل.


----------



## mirola (17 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## جرجس سامى gr (19 مايو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجدmg (26 يوليو 2014)

ارق التحيات


----------



## mervatwade3 (30 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eid (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## antony1 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKO333 (2 مارس 2015)

رائع وجارى التحميل


----------



## barhom (20 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كروان555 (19 يونيو 2015)

_شكرا---------------------------- لنعب محتك_


----------



## lion_lion1956 (24 سبتمبر 2015)

برنامج جميل حقا


----------



## lion_lion1956 (24 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## susana sedra (9 مارس 2016)

شكرا ليك ولمجهودك


----------



## ابرام ادوارد (5 يوليو 2016)

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى


----------

